# What power supply is needed for two ATI 5750 in crossfire?



## ashikns (Jul 12, 2011)

What power supply would two ATI 5750 in crossfire need?My current config is:
intel core i5 2500k
asus maximus IV gene-z
g.skill 8gb
seagate barracuda 1 tb
cooler master extreme power 460w
xfx radeon 5750


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 12, 2011)

At Least 600W.


----------



## ashikns (Jul 12, 2011)

And how much power would a single graphics card of around 13k require?Would crossfire give more performance than a single graphics card in that price range?


----------



## macho84 (Jul 12, 2011)

Its all depends on card say amd takes less power when compared to nvidia . 

Its not the price point. When you see the listing in online shop you could see most recommended psu.

For crossfire of 5xxx cards min 600 watts psu
                      68xx cards min 700 watts psu
                      69xx cards min 850 watts psu


----------



## Cilus (Jul 12, 2011)

^^ Its nothing like that. Even a Corsair TX 750 V2 can handle a CF of two HD 6950 with other high end components.  A TX 850 can handle a GTX 580 SLI.
For HD 6850 CF, Recommended PSU is 600W. So GS 600 is enough for it.
For HD 6870 CF, Recommended PSU is 700W.
For HD 6950 CF, standard PSU is 650W to 700W, considering a moderate overclocking. 800W is only required if your system is having high end CPU and you want high degree of overclocking for all components.
FOr HD 6970 CF, a good 850W PSU is enough and for single card a 600W is enough.

By the way, if you are planning to buy both the cards, then HD 5770/HD 6770 CF is not a good idea. HD 5000 CF scaling is not as good as HD 6000 series. There are single card available in the same price range which will offer you same level of performance while providing future upgrade options. Get Sapphire HD 6870 @ 11.3K.


----------



## ashikns (Jul 12, 2011)

@cilus:Big thanks
So guys please tell me what graphics card I should get around a price range of 13k.how much does the gtx 560 cost?


----------



## macho84 (Jul 12, 2011)

Go for amd if you have less power if you have enough horse power then go for nvidia . Say fancy 3d vision , phyx all you get.


----------



## ashikns (Jul 13, 2011)

Actually am planning to buy a new power supply of 600w,possibly gs600.So please tell me the best graphics card that will run under this power supply


----------



## Cilus (Jul 13, 2011)

Actually GS600 can run a HD 6970 considering you are not overclocking the CPU and GPU in high extent. A HD 69502 GB will be, however, the best suited card for this PSU.
Here is some of my suggestion :-

*Budget <= 13K*
 MSI Twin Frozr II HD 6870 is one of the best options. It is available @ 12.65K in *smcinternational*. This card comes with a very moderate factory overclcoking (920 MHz compared to 900 MHz stock). But due to the superior Twin Frozr II cooler, it can be overclocked to a higher degree and can match the performance of GTX 560 Ti or HD 6950 @ stock.

2nd choice is *Sapphire HD 6870 Toxic Edition*, available @ 13.02K in *Lynx-india*. It comes with 70 MHz overclocking (970 MHz compared to 900 Mhz standard) and out of the box it performs slight better than GTX 560 Ti Stock and same as HD 6950 1 GB. It has extra headroom for further overclocking due to its good custom cooler.

*My pick within 13K* Sapphire HD 6870 Toxic.

*Budget 13K to 15K*

1. At 15K the best buy is *Sapphire HD 6950 2 GB @ 15.15K* in *Lynx-india*. It can be unlocked to a HD 6970 by simple BIOS Tweak.

2. IF you are in little tight budget then get *Sapphire HD 6950 1 GB @ 13.5K* in *SMC*. Almost same performance as the 2 GB version in 1080P resolution in current gen games.

*My Pick ->* Sapphire HD 6950 2 GB


Honorable mention is MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II OC @ 13.75K


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 13, 2011)

ashikns said:


> What power supply would two ATI 5750 in crossfire need?My current config is:
> intel core i5 2500k
> asus maximus IV gene-z
> g.skill 8gb
> ...



Any of the following:

1. Corsair VX550W
2. Corsair GS600W

Anything higher will become overkill again.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jul 13, 2011)

@ashikns
go with cilus suggestion.its perfect.

cilus,
cool suggestion brother,+1.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 13, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> @ashikns
> go with cilus suggestion.its perfect.
> 
> cilus,
> cool suggestion brother,+1.



Thanks mate.


----------



## Skud (Jul 13, 2011)

For your budget the best option IMO is Sapphire HD6950 1GB, currently available from SMC @ 13.5k with free shipping.


----------



## ashikns (Jul 13, 2011)

@cilus:Big thanks
My budget is strictly 13k,so I'll go with the toxic edition or 6950 1 gb.Power efficiency is pretty important for me,so can you tell me which of these draws less power?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 13, 2011)

Get the Corsair GS 600W. It provides 48A in the 12V rail and 80+ certified. So GS600 + Sapphire HD 6870 Toxic is the best solution for you.


----------



## Skud (Jul 13, 2011)

ashikns said:


> @cilus:Big thanks
> My budget is strictly 13k,so I'll go with the toxic edition or 6950 1 gb.Power efficiency is pretty important for me,so can you tell me which of these draws less power?



Toxic I guess.


----------

